# Astoria Greta and Santos 4



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Bit of a change from the Sage DTP - the drip tray on the Greta weighs about the same as the whole sage machine 😂


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Astoria Greta...."how dare you get a shot wrong, you have stolen my childhood"! 😁


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

That needs an explanation @DavecUK


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice setup.

How do you like the Greta vs the Sage?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

It's a bit different 😂. It takes a little longer to warm up but not long (10 mins max). Obviously it's got button push brewing but being able to steam at the same time is great, as is the massively more powerful steaming.

it's funny that the kids are both keener to use the Greta than the sage.

plus it's got lights👍

the coffee is different. Not sure if it's better as yet, and not sure if it's the change to a 58mm basket and/or the change in dose from 17 down to 16 and/or the brew ratio. I think the Greta has been set to brew larger shots (the seller set it all up for me) but I don't use scales (I couldn't fit mine under the sage, no excuse now&#8230


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> The Astoria Greta...."how dare you get a shot wrong, you have stolen my childhood"! 😁
> 
> 
> View attachment 57289


 @DavecUK come on, please explain 🤔


----------



## adamk (Jan 8, 2020)

Meet Greta Thunberg, a Swedish girl who is rather angry about how the older generation is handling climate change:

'This is all wrong. I shouldn't be up here. I should be back in school on the other side of the ocean. Yet you all come to us young people for hope. How dare you. You have stolen my dreams and my childhood with your empty words.'


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I didn't recognise the photo at all (It looked like Judge Rinder to me!!). And the quote passed me by... I had visions of Dave having served a horrific barista apprenticeship using the Greta


----------

